# PHP, mysqli, blank page??



## Ariena (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,
I just got a new laptop installed with Windows Vista Ultimate. I have installed IIS7, PHP5, and MySQL5. When I try to execute code such as:

```
$dbc = @mysqli_connect(DB_HOST, $_POST['user'], $_POST['pass'])
	OR die ("

The system could not log you in.

".loginform());
```
The site simply displays a blank page.

Any ideas what is going on here? I can't tell if it is a problem with IIS, PHP, or MySQL, or some combination of that. The page worked fine on my previous computer which was XP.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

OK have you turned display_errors = yes in your php.ini?

also is the mysqli libaray installed and enabled?

Harry


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Ariena said:


> Hi,
> I just got a new laptop installed with Windows Vista Ultimate. I have installed IIS7, PHP5, and MySQL5. When I try to execute code such as:
> 
> ```
> ...


Which probably means that its working?


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

Check errors are turned on would be my best bet as haswalt says, if that doesn't work reply back with the full code of that page as there may be something else causing the problem.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

ahi again,

also jsut noticed that you have @mysqli_connect.

I case you didn't know the @ synmbol before a function makes it silent so 9 times out of 10 your die will never be echos since you are asking it to return a message then not say anything. (if that makes sense).

If we could see the entire page code we could probably be of more asistance since as DMcCabe said it may be something else breaking it.

You have got other content on the page to display right cos if it worked you won't see anything.

Harry


----------



## Ariena (Apr 4, 2008)

Well.. now it's working semi-correctly.. It's not using sessions, although everything else is fine.


----------

